# tile in mouth of fireplace.



## Apex McGann (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi all, 
I'm bidding on framing out a brick fireplace that the client want to tile the lower half of. My question is; is the client asking for heat related problems down the road if his tile guy wraps the tile into the mouth of the fire box about 4 inches to cover the existing brick work? Its a wood burning fireplace and looks like he uses it. I need to know so i can advise him on the firring/framing out the brick made necessary by other aspects of the job. 

TIA

Mark


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?p=397986


----------



## Apex McGann (Jun 24, 2008)

yes i read that post. thanks for point it out too. in that thread it appeared that the client wanted the entire inside tiled. my client is proposing just the return of he facial brick. which is about 4 inch. i thought the the difference was enough for a different thread. should i have posted to the other thread or is the previous poster concurring with the other thread that it's a bad idea?

Mark


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

it will probably be fine, that 4'' return you speak of does not get intense heat, proper tile choice will be important. also a special heat resistent thinset may be available.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

The tile will take the heat within reason. The thinset will be the issue. I am not aware of any high temp thinsets but there may be some. I would gamble and use dry-set thinset. Dry-set will not have the additives that modified thinset will have and therefore no chemicals to react to the heat in my thinking. Dry-set is "unmodified" thinset.


----------



## Apex McGann (Jun 24, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I ran into this today doing research on something entirely different, but... Mapei has high temperature thin sets. Go to their site and they have some info. Certainly other manufacturers do too.


----------

